# cape and the islands orchid show...



## likespaphs (Jan 18, 2007)

just an fyi for everyone, the cape and the islands orchid show is coming up next weekend. setup is on my birthday and i was suckered into doing it, so at least, on my birthday, i will be surrounded by blooms....
http://www.caios.org/


----------



## Heather (Jan 18, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> and i was suckered into doing it...



:rollhappy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 18, 2007)

I attended a couple of years ago, just after a realy big snowfall...is it held at the same resort?
Edit: didn't see your link...yes same resort!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2007)

Boy I would love to attend. Unfortunately the bachannal and orgy for my birthday is scheduled at the same time so..


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 19, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Boy I would love to attend. Unfortunately the bachannal and orgy for my birthday is scheduled at the same time so..


 Eric being I am not attending the Cape and Island Show, I may be able to attend your orgy  oke: :rollhappy: Is the bachannal a seperate time or are they combined ??


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2007)

Bachannal first; gotta have energy for the orgy!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 20, 2007)

hey, for my birthday this year, i'm stuck setting up the show on thursday. can i swing by after?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2007)

Like DJ Rob Base said " It takes two to make a thing go right!" to which I add " 3 or 4 can make it out-a-sight!". Wee!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 27, 2007)

i'll get this out of the way first, no pictures...
if i remember and have time, i'll try to take a few on sunday at teardown...
so, setup went well and was fun. they were even so kind as to have a cake for me and sang happy birthday...
a friend (not orchid related) and i did the display. everyone else flaked out for various reasons but, as they flaked out, i don't know what the reasons were... well, one i did and it was more of a miscommunication than a flaking....
clerked too and that was fun. i like being a pointer...


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like you had a fun time. Back at work today? 
No pictures?  

I like pointing too, but only if I'm on the slipper team and know what the flowers are. I requested for NHOS but we'll see....


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 27, 2007)

when's nhos? i haven't been in years but heard it's pretty darn good.
i was on the brassia-odont/cymbidium/special categories team. it was challenging but i did good.

(i got a caudatum in low spike and a fanaticum from Glen at Piping Rock! i'm thinking of getting a Macodes petula and maybe a Mem Larry Heuer from Marlow Orchids, too. Glen did have a few vietnamense in spike, though....)


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2007)

NHOS is Feb 23-25. 
You should go. It's always a good show. I am taking vacation to work it. 

Mmmm, caudatum. Nice choice!
Hey, my supardii is in sheath...now we can race!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm about to go back to tear it down. gonna bring the camera, but don't know when i'll be able to post photos... might go semi hydro on some stuff...


----------



## Heather (Jan 28, 2007)

Have fun, Brian.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2007)

The best part about being a "spotter" is figuring out the best route to the different displays so the judges don't get worn out. All while avoiding and working around the hundreds of people on the 30 other teams .


----------

